# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна помощь в администратировании 1с 8.2

## Prince_Igor

В общем, мелкая конторка, стоит пиратка 8.2, давно не обновлялся, тут припёрло, отдавать за лицуху палтиник+ не хочу и не могу.
Нужен человечек, в МСк, раз в месяц - 2 приходил бы, ставил заплатки, за монетку
скайп Prince_Igor11, мыло igorgrigorenko(собака)раблер.ру

Спасибо

----------

